# finally a gigging report



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally went gigging last night for the first time this year. Unfortunately the water wasn't clean in most spots I tried. It had to be due to all that rain we had. Well I was about to give up but tried one last spot that has never produced much for me. Well it looked like it was going to be the same again and then the stink was out of the boat with a 20" fish. 30 minutes later I had 6 total. I had one small one, but the rest were 18" or better. One thing I noticed is one of the fish had a large pogie hanging out of its mouth in the icechest. You gotta go to know. Pics attached


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice catch. I to found alot of muddy water last night.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Turtle glad to hear from you and very nice first trip. Quality fish for sure. Great Job


----------



## Captain_Saylor (May 4, 2012)

what general area were you in sir?


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great Trip!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad you finally got to get some blood on the ole gig.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally got to use a chopped liver gig head. The four threaded tips do the trick. Captain Saylor I gig in the rigolets area about 45 minutes east of new orleans. I think maybe some of the dirty water was due to shrimp season opening up early and nets dragging the seafloor. Bama, we need to have another contest this year. I'm willing to help


----------

